# armadillo lizard ??



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

one of my armadillo's are a rust color and the other is the normal brown
are they from diffrent sub species or is that color varient normal 
i never saw a rust colored one on real life till now


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The browns vary greatly within any of their species, from dark mahogany to tan or rusty.....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> The browns vary greatly within any of their species, from dark mahogany to tan or rusty.....










cool thanks


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Post some pics Death


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Post some pics Death










they will be up soon
i want them to get accustomed to the tank a little longer before i spook them with my camera


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah, i want pics cause i want one


----------

